# 2D Physik



## olli (4. Sep 2005)

hallo. 

ich programmiere ein spiel mit zweidimensionalen rechteckigen objekten. 
seit monaten suche ich im netz nach 
lösungen und vorschlägen für einen 
physikalgorithmus der kollisionen halbwegs realistisch verarbeitet. 

die kollisionserkennung ist nicht mein problem. 
ich suche regeln, die das 
verhalten von 2dimensionalen vierecken bei einer kollision beschreiben. 

bitte verweist mich nicht auf google oder wikipedia. 
wikipedia hat zwar viele hervorragende seiten über kinematik und dynamik. geht aber nicht im geringsten auf kollisionen ein. 

ich habe mich natürlich auch schon an physikforen gewendet 
aber keine hilfreiche antwort bekommen. 
ich wende mich an dieses forum, 
weil ich vermute, dass es vieleicht einen 
allgemeinen standardcode oder so etwas gibt. 
am besten wäre ein physik sdk für java, 
ich programmiere in java. 

es würde mir auch helfen, wenn mir jemand 
zu diesem thema fachbegriffe nennen könnte (futter für google). 

mfg, olli


----------



## lin (4. Sep 2005)

Hm, ich versteh net ganz was du meinst? Kollision zwischen 2Dimensionalen Rechtecken? Das Kollisionsverhalten kommt natürlich auf die Art des Materials dieser Rechtecke draufan... werden sie elastisch deformiert, plastisch deformiert? Haben sie unterschiedliche Massen? etc. etc. Wenn du das alles weisst, kannst du dir selber was proggen.


----------



## Nick H. (4. Sep 2005)

ich denke die sollen sich je nach dem wo sie sich treffen auch rotieren usw.

das wird dann schon ziemlich kompliziert


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (7. Sep 2005)

Zunächst mal gibt es einige Rigid-Body-APIs, die zwar für 3D gedacht sind, die man aber ja auch 2D benutzen können müßte. Allen voran
http://javaode.org/
Doku gibt es auf der Seite von ODE: http://ode.org/ode-latest-userguide.html

Hier noch ein paar Sachen, sie sich explizit mit 2D-"Rigid Body"-Simulation beschäftigen:
http://jsci.sourceforge.net/
http://www.myphysicslab.com/index.html
http://www.yov408.com/html/tutorials.php?s=59
http://cs.gmu.edu/~eclab/projects/mason/extensions/physics2d/

Ansonsten findet sich noch allerhand Material, wenn Du mit Google nach "java rigid body 2d api" oder so suchst.


----------



## olli (8. Sep 2005)

die ersten beidn links (javaode.org, ode.org) 
funktionieren bei mir nicht. 
sicher, dass es die noch gibt?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (8. Sep 2005)

Hm, dachte ich hätte die aus dem Explorer ausgeschnitten...
Versuch mal:
http://odejava.org

Der geht bei mir aber auch heute noch:
http://ode.org/


----------

